# August Alkmaar angeln



## dsimi (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich werde im August, sofern alles gut verläuft, nach alkmaar fahren.
Kann mir jemand Tipps zum Angeln geben? Meer ist klar, aber ev gibt es noch was anderes? Angelteiche etc?
Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Mai 2020)

Revier-Tipp für Räuber: das Alkmaardermeer
					

Die Niederlande sind für Raubfisch-Fans immer eine Reise wert. Viele Polder, Gräben und unzählige Flusskilometer sind Heimat richtig guter Fische. Soweit nichts Neues. Doch als ich vom Alkmaardermeer hörte, wurde ich hellhörig. Ein mehr als 600 Hektar großer Binnensee in der Hand einer privaten...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Schau dir das mal an,ansonsten geht auch noch der Nordhollandkanal und die Nebenkanäle


----------



## dsimi (15. Mai 2020)

Wow das klingt super danke schön....Doofe frage...Da Entnahmeverbot für den Hecht heisst Catch and release oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2020)

Jupp.


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Mai 2020)

In Holland ist es so ,das Fische die nicht entnommen werden dürfen, trotzdem gezielt beangelt werden dürfen! 
Das ist die Besonderheit dort !
Selbstverständlich ist der Fisch anschließend zu releasen ....das trifft zB auch auf Waller zu !

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (16. Mai 2020)

noordzeekanaal und seitenkanaele!
bloss ein paar km suedlich alkmaar.
haarlem und zaandam sind toll.
rudi voeller trikot nicht vergessen, das bricht das eis mit den einheimischen.


----------

